# طلب شرح او كتاب يخص Instrumentation بليز ضروري



## Instrument Tech (1 يوليو 2011)

انا حامل دبلوم ميكاترونكس و انا فني اجهزة دقيقة وانا محتاج كتاب شرح عن كيفية>>

Temperature Detector

Pressure Detector

Level Detector

Flow Detector

Radiation Detector


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 يوليو 2011)

http://www.eeecb.com/vb/showthread.php?p=917
http://www.engr.colostate.edu/~dga/video_demos/mechatronics/index.html


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51114.html


----------



## Instrument Tech (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكوور يذاك الله خير


----------

